# Coyote calling frustration



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I am new to this site and decided to register because recently I have been having some trouble calling coyotes in. I've been hunting in the Lisbon, ND, area which is thick with coyotes yet I can't seem to hook up on one. It is the end of December with nearly 20 inches of snow on the ground and I have yet to call in a coyote this year. My calling consists of coyote howls and rabbit distress. I've had one response and have called one in, but during deer hunting the locals say that they've busted at least fifteen coyotes in the very spot I'm calling. If anybody has any experience with this or is going through the same thing, thank you in advance for your help. I'm relatively new to the whole coyote hunting game, but I think I know what I'm doing for the most part.

Thanks in advance,
Jasper


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

most calling senerios go wrong before you even leave the truck.. take a look at how you are getting to your spot.. are you walking in? how far are you walking? are you hidding the truck and your route into and out of the spot? are you giving them the right wind? are you the only one calling the spot? how many times have to called the spot? remember they have a good memory for neg experiences. so if deer hunts pushed them around a bunch and they have been called in and shot at but missed you might have to get really creative on how you get them in... have you tried soft calling(diaphram mouse)? you gotta get closer and the wind has got to be next to nothing but it has sealed them deal on a couple problem areas in the past for me. good look spend some time really thinkin about the spot and the wind let me know what you come up with and how it works


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I hear ya.

I have called in 6 coyotes, gotten shots at 1. Still have yet to bring one home.

All I can say,

"Don't give up."


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I will let you know how things go in the future months. Alot of places we have to snowmobile into. We park a ways away and the sleds are pretty quiet so i dont think it was that but who knows. I just didnt know why we would only see them for a moment or two. Most likely they were suspicious.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Snowmobiles aren't quiet and a real quick way of shutting the coyotes down. They hear a sled a looooong ways away and they either high tail it out of there or button up in cover.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

X2 on BBJs comment.If you've ever had the opp to be watching a yote when a sno mo sound reaches them,you'll likely park another 1/4 to 1/2 mile away.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

this time of year is a double edge deal beeding season makes them easyier to call but the snow makes them hard to get too. I snow shoes most of the time. sleds send them runnin!! If they don't run then they are gonna be lookin right at you when you walk in either way not sneeky enough. I have a friend with a tracked 4 wheeler it would be a bit better but man are they expensive.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I suppose, but with the wind i couldnt hear it from 50 yards, granted they have better hearing than we do. I do have snow shoes its just such a damn long walk haha


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha ha i feel your pain but i will do anything i think will better my chances.


----------

